
Canadian Supreme Court overturns rule allowing U.S. Super Bowl ads in broadcast - bearcobra
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/super-bowl-ad-decision-overturned-1.5402138
======
amacalac
After review, the ruling on the field is overturned.

Self Own: 15 yard penalty. Play the American ads.

#fail

